# Puppy Ears



## djl700897 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello, I recently got a pure bred Chihuahua puppy from a breeder. I had seen the parents and even got the papers. The problem is, his ears aren't standing up at all. He is already at 17 weeks. From the time I had gotten him from the breeder, and to this point his ears had never gone up. I did try the taping up method, but later decided it seemed too cruel. When I say not standing, I mean COMPLETELY floppy. 

So my question is, will his ears ever go up? His brothers' ears had all gone up, except for him. Does the fact that the older dog I have right now be influencing him mentally because the older dog is a Chihuahua mix but his ears are completely down. Thank you so much for reading!!


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

some chihuahua's ears do and some don't and it is cruel to tape your dog's ears.......what if someone did that to you?.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just love him the way he is. Maybe they will both go up, maybe one will, and maybe they will stay 'floppy'. I don't think he is purposely keeping them down to copy the older dog.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Taping isn't cruel. I don't know what the cut off is for it, age wise, but that is probably your best bet to get them to stay up if you want them to. Otherwise they will be floppy.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

There's a chance they may still go up. Some chihuahuas ears go up later than others, some go through a phase of going up and down while teething, but if there hasn't been any sign of them trying to go up at all by now, I'm not sure how likely it is. Either way, I think chihuahuas with floppy ears are super cute. As for him being influenced by your older dog, it doesn't work like that. I don't think the position of their ears is something they can choose.


----------



## djl700897 (Aug 29, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> There's a chance they may still go up. Some chihuahuas ears go up later than others, some go through a phase of going up and down while teething, but if there hasn't been any sign of them trying to go up at all by now, I'm not sure how likely it is. Either way, I think chihuahuas with floppy ears are super cute. As for him being influenced by your older dog, it doesn't work like that. I don't think the position of their ears is something they can choose.


So I am assuming that floppy ears as late as 4 months isn't the norm. This is just so weird because his brothers all have their ears up... Thank you everyone! I haven't given up my hopes but I still love my puppy no matter what!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

We thought our mystery mutt's ears weren't going to go up at all. But then at 6 months old, they finally started going up. Sometimes, it just takes forever. Now, we have three prick-eared dogs and one with floppy ears. Good luck .


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

when I got my first chi he was 12 weeks old and his ears were up. After about 2 weeks his ears would flop down. Or one would be down and the other up. It would constantly change for about another 2 weeks. It was only the tip though not the whole ear was floppy. Then one day they stood erect and never came down again. When I got my second chi at 10 weeks her ears were completely floppy. Her breeder told me that her ears were standing up a few weeks ago, not to worry. I didn't care at the time because I thought she was so beautiful the way she was. Sure enough 2 weeks later her chichi ears were standing. 
Your chis ears can still become erect.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

When Corona is tired she gets one floppy ear, and it's just the tip and I think it is just the cutest thing. Her ears were already up when I got her though, at about 12 weeks, it's only when she is sleepy!


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

Leo was 1 this past Sunday and his ears are floppy too. His were taped for a good while but no go. He's our "forever" puppy


----------



## Bjorn (May 15, 2015)

My pup had floppy ears until he did his first bark then all of a sudden as he barked both went half up; 1 with the tip flopping forward, 1 with the tip flopping backwards!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is not abnormal for a Chi to still have floppy ears at 4 months. In my Avatar pic, Bambi was about that age and hers were not fully up, they didn't really stand until she was 6 months or thereabouts. The two pups we have now never really had floppy ears, theirs were erect from about 6 weeks.
Lots of things affect it, including genetics, the shape and size of the ears and how strong the cartilage is. If your pups parents both had erect ears, then the chances are your pup will too.


----------

